
Quantum gas reveals first sign of path-bending monopole - selimthegrim
http://jqi.umd.edu/news/quantum-gas-reveals-first-signs-path-bending-monopole
======
selimthegrim
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/360/6396/1429.full](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/360/6396/1429.full)

Arxiv preprint:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.06228](https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.06228)

